# PUMP



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 10, 2009)

Any interest in plans for a small steam engine driven water pump??






View attachment ASSEMBLY OF PUMP.PDF


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 10, 2009)

Sure Brian, Why not? Stick it in a pan of water and let it pump away. Watch the engine do something besides sit there and run. ;D ;D

 Ron


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 10, 2009)

Ron---That was my thought. I like to build the small steam engines, but it is difficult to come up with things to power with them. Everybody likes the slinky machine. My thoughts with a pump like this is that it would probably work best with a light, odour free oil. That way you wouldn't have to worry about rust in the pump, it would be self lubricating, and a light oil wouldn't evaporate away when not in use. (Not real sure about that last one). I'm kind of burned out on building things right now, but this pump idea has been going around in my head since last week when somebody posted a drawing of an injector pump to fill a model steam engines boiler.---Brian


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Brian, I was hoping you would. ;D

  Ron


----------



## Foozer (Sep 12, 2009)

Bride say I need to get a job when i start thinking like that

Hmm a steam powered deep well pump hmm


----------



## hitandmissman (Sep 12, 2009)

Always need something for the engines to do. I like this and am going to put it on my ever growing list of things to build. Thanks Brian for posting this. Looks good.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay---Lets watch it work---


----------



## tel (Sep 12, 2009)

Good 'un Brian, not unlike a windmill pump in concept


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay fellows--Fair Warning---So many of the parts changed as I was building the pump that I have deleted all the drawings that were posted here and redone them. They are saved as .pdf files and can be downloaded from the following .ftp site link. Remember, if you do download them, a nice way to say thank you is to give me a karma point.
http://www.mediafire.com/?etyztw2yyjw


----------



## Cliff (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Brian a fantastic project as usual is there any way that you could put your drawings in just a regular PDF file or tell me how I can get them in a folder I tried to use mediafire but I just got confused Cliff.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 18, 2009)

How confusing can it be? Just click the link in my previous post. That will open the MediaFire window. Click in the yellow box that says "Click here to start download"--Click right on the blue lettering in the yellow box.--when the File Download window opens click "save". It should default to your desktop. Then click "save" in the next window that opens. Go to your desktop and right click the new folder that has appeared. Select the option "extract all files" from the menu that pops up when you right click the new folder--Then just keep clicking the 'next" buttons in the pop-up windows. thats it!!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 19, 2009)

you can see the pump being built over in the "A work in progress" section---It is titled "Building the Pump".


----------

